# New Haunted Trail in Dayton, Ohio area looking for Volunteers



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok.....first off, it has been a loooooong time since I have been on here but there are still some people around that will vouch for me that is for sure. 

This year, I have taken on something new. I am going to be running a Haunted Trail at the Caesar's Creek Pioneer Village. For those of you who do not know what it is, it is essentially a living museum. We have log cabins from the area which have been rebuilt (and a few original to the property) and a nice amount of land around them all to have fun with. We are a total non-profit organization and receive no money from the state at all so the only way we can get money to help preserve/restore these buildings is by our events and I am hoping to make this a really good money maker. 

Why I am here, I am looking for anyone who would be interested in volunteering to help me out with the Haunt. A lot of our members for the Village are older so they are not as into Halloween as some of us here are. 

If you are interested in helping out and volunteering to be one of my actors for the Haunt (and I am looking for fresh ideas of what we can do to scare everyone also) or helping out in any way, drop me an email at [email protected]

And since I haven't said it yet here are the details: 

Haunt will be October 10th from 8-11 pm. 

Thank you in advance for everyone who checks this out and also for everyone who can spread the word about the Haunted Village. I am hoping to make this a great event and one that can grow year after year. There is an unbelievable amount of potential for this event. Any questions feel free to drop me a message or an email.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

I am just giving this a little bump. If anyone has ever wanted to be an Actor in a Haunt and to step it up a bit more than just haunting your yard, send me an email at [email protected]. 

I am looking for those people who really have a passion for Halloween and want to help me put on a great Haunt for a terrific cause. It is this Saturday (October 10th) so be sure to send me an email as soon as you can so I know you are definitely interested in helping out. This is open to young and old alike as we are still developing all of the haunts that we want to do so if you join us you might even get to do a little creative input. 

Thanks so much in advance, 
Drew


----------

